# Building A New Bridge



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Cutting one side one my new bridge
10foot long and 2 track wide 42" tall
In the middle, the engineering dept calculated all the factors, length, possible weight of two heavy
Engines with loaded cars, the weight of the bridge and weight of the track, all was calculated and the wind factor of 80 mph was added to the numbers. 
All the above sounds impressive, the truth is this is what I drew up one nite in my recliner and sent to plasma cutter files. 
Loaded a sheet of 11 gauge 4' x 10' steel on plasma, plotted drawing, pushed the button, and away it goes. I love CNC equipment. 
More to Follow








[/url]IMG_0759[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0764[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

Placing a 1" strap on the top edge of the bridge side, this makes it appear to be larger beams
spot welded in here and sanded down in picture Below








[/url]IMG_0765[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

Done for nite 1


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That is going to be one heck of a bridge!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, and I used to think the **** Gate bridge was something....hmmm

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

In the pictures below
The 1" strap that is welded on the top is all one piece, I work the piece along the edge clamping and tack welding along the edge, at each joint I would cut 1/2 way through the strap allowing it the bend at the joint, 









[/url]IMG_0768[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0770[1] by







Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url]IMG_0769[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

The picture below 
shows the quick made jig to hold the steel bars in place while welding, makes keeping in alignment really easy








[/url]IMG_0778[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

End View








[/url]IMG_0783[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

Finished, Ready for the Paint Booth








[/url]IMG_0779[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know little about metal work, but if you cut halfway through on the underside of the straps, it would seem the surface would look nicer.

Greg 857


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I know little about metal work, but if you cut halfway through on the underside of the straps, it would seem the surface would look nicer.
> 
> Greg 857


It might look better if you did not weld it, but I weld mine.
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure we are talking the same thing, or I am looking at the wrong picture... talking about the "notch" on the outside here:


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure we are talking the same thing, or I am looking at the wrong picture... talking about the "notch" on the outside here:










Greg 850


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Looking Good!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Not sure we are talking the same thing, or I am looking at the wrong picture... talking about the "notch" on the outside here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we are talking about the same thing, 
1 the piece on the right is not yet clamped down, when it gets clamped down and start getting welded,
then that joint gets welded, and sanded down when done, and it will not look like it was ever notched.
This procedure makes it easy to complete and never pull out a tape measure to measure then cut and then try to hold, then clamp then weld, not cutting through keeps the piece in alignment and makes fabricating so much easier.
Dennis


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one sweet bridge 

-Jim


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

holy crap ! that some serious bridge building ! great work !


----------

